# Nfpa 13 2002 8.14.1.2.2



## steveray (Jun 20, 2013)

Concealed spaces not requiring sprinkler protection

 I have a new firehouse that is trying to eliminate sprinklering the attic....I assume the above section is what they are using......Has anyone here defined "limited access"? It is a non combustible attic (cold formed metal framing and steel decking) But I tink I have issue with the limited access part as there is a man door and catwalk on that side....Any discussion or input would be appreciated, I will try to see if there is anything in the newer codes that may clarify as well....Thanks!


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2013)

No storage

Access is fine for equipment access

Any fuel fired equipment up there??

You know firefighters will not turn it into a storage area


----------



## steveray (Jun 20, 2013)

Haven't gotten to the mechanicals quite yet, just a quick flip through.....Do you consider the mechanicals (equipment that would require access) noncombustible?


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2013)

Till they burn

Yes was thinking of another section, seems to only apply if surrounded by combustible construction

You know there are later editions of 13

Forgot found this ::::

http://sfm.dps.louisiana.gov/doc/ppt/prs_special-situations.pps

Look for the section you sited


----------



## midwestFCO (Jun 21, 2013)

Not a fire station, but I do have a hotel that was recently built that has the same:  non-combustible construction with an access point to get to mechanicals via a catwalk.  We did not require sprinkler protection. We only require attic sprinklers if it is combustible or when they will use it for storage.  No harm in noting on the CO that storage and/or combustibles is not permitted unless the area is later provided with sprinkler protection.


----------



## peach (Jun 22, 2013)

In the "I'll believe it when I read it" category, apparently there is an exception in 13 (maybe 13R) that allows the attic to be unsprinklered if it is draftstopped to less than 3000 sf. I'm going to try to research it this weekend.  If that's the case, these big developers can also (maybe) eliminate sprinklering the interstital space (trusses/joists) by draft stopping.


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok getting goats and geese mixed up here

In the op the attic area was non combustible

Do not think nfpa 13 will deal with draft stops

Ibc will say you need them or not and one factor is if the attic area is sprinkled to begin with


----------



## peach (Jun 22, 2013)

OP - sprinklering not required NFPA 13 8.15.1.2.1.

As to the geese, 8.15.1.2.8 doesn't require sprinklers in concealed combustible construction when "firestopped" to volume less than 160 cu ft.


----------

